# California Zephyr ...Upper or Lower??



## KRISTIN (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm going to San Fran on the California Zephyr.*.Should I ride upper or lower level?*
Haven't taken a train long distance before.

Halp


----------



## Cina (Mar 21, 2015)

Upper, that's where all the pretty views are! Unless you really hate stairs or like being by bathrooms.


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 21, 2015)

And, from the upper level you move from car to car which can't be done on the lower level. So, unless you have something that precludes you from walking up a short flight of stairs, upper is always better.


----------



## KmH (Mar 21, 2015)

Yep. Upper level.

For sightseeing go to the Sightseer Lounge car's upper level.

Coach? Lots of space, bigger seat, seat reclines more - compared to a commercial airplane.

Sleeper? Meals are included, fewer windows to look out of, some privacy.


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes, I prefer upper also. Are you in coach or sleeper?


----------



## Shortline (Mar 21, 2015)

I prefer lower level roomette. Tends to be quieter, and more private. Just my preference.


----------



## amtkstn (Mar 21, 2015)

Have always like upper.


----------



## BoulderCO (Mar 21, 2015)

Unless you have a severe disability, definitely upper! Better views. Very comfortable. Plenty of storage space for you carry-ons. Much easier to walk to Observation car and Dining car all on the same level. After arriving at your seat, the only time you will need to use stairs will be to go to the restroom or to go outside during some of the longer station stops.


----------



## niemi24s (Mar 21, 2015)

Being told a preference isn't too much help unless the "why" is explained - and some have provided that. But for the best advice you need to answer Palmetto's question. In the meantime, here's a link to how the Superliner sleeper cars used on the California Zephyr are laid out: http://www.amtrakagentsupport.com/fam-3d-tours-diagrams.htm Google searches will reveal layouts for the other cars too.

Shortline's reason for preferring the lower level is a valid one - there's very little traffic down there except when people get on & off at stations. However, I found the noise from the rails slightly louder down there simply because you're closer to them. Another advantage of the lower level is having easier access to any large suitcase in the luggage storage area and the lower windows offer a chance for a crude cleaning at a station stop - assuming the platform's on your side.


----------



## Bigval109 (Mar 21, 2015)

Shortline said:


> I prefer lower level roomette. Tends to be quieter, and more private. Just my preference.


 I also like lower level seating . after my operation I really need to be on the lower level not far from the restroom. My last two trips were on the lower Cz chi to rno and things went well for me. My upcoming trip on theCZ is also lower level seats. I'll be on my way in May


----------



## dlagrua (Mar 21, 2015)

This is the way that I see it.

Upper Level: Better view, less track noise, slightly smoother ride, easier mobility between cars but more passenger noise, must climb stairs to get there.

Lower Level: Greater privacy (only four roomettes + H and Family Rooms) , less passenger noise/fewer passengers, more track noise, less side to side movement in roomettes, close to restrooms and luggage rack.


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 22, 2015)

I've ridded both upper and lower. I actually found track noise bothersome during the night in the lower. This on the southbound Coast Starlight about 20 years ago. No matter how good the track conditions, there was squealing [around tight, slow curves] and the inevitable clanking when going over a switch.


----------



## andersone (Mar 22, 2015)

I have done both, more than fifty times,,,, Upper is it. Better scenery, better access to the other cars,,,, unless you need special accommodations Up Up and Away,,, and in my opinion, it is the best trip on a track - took She Who Must Be Obeyed on it on our honeymoon more than twenty years ago and we are going to YPK on it this summer. Enjoy


----------



## George K (Mar 22, 2015)

Def the upper. Did the lower roomette on the Coast Starlight last year. What everyone else says is true - it's louder and the track noise is noticeably louder. Yes, it's more private (14 other rooms vs 5 other rooms), but that's not an issue for me. Pull the curtain, and you're private as you want to be.

The hassle of going up and down the stairs to eat or to the SSL is a pain as well. My wife was concerned about the stairs when we rode CONO this month, but the advantage is that once you're up, you're up. She did fine, despite her myriad of orthopedic issues.


----------

